# Waterproof Camera, GPS and Fishfinder - recommendations



## Jibbah24 (May 6, 2012)

Morning all,

First time poster but am now well and truly under way with my new AquaYak Scout. I live at Olivers Hill on the Mornington Peninsula and have been out and about a few times and whilst not caught much yet, had a great time getting used to the boat and also how to judge whether the conditions are OK for me to actually be out there.

My query now is that I would like to get a little technology to help me out and would like to hear recommendations for a simple GPS and Fishfinder and the kids would like me to record anything I catch so also looking out for a camera.

Budget is tight so bear this in mind. Hoping to get a few ideas from you all so I can keep my eyes peeled on ebay for any send hand items.

Really looking forward to Snapper season when all this 'practice' will pay off!!

Cheers
Spencer


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Go Pro camera with the 170 degree lens are very good for up close shots. Not a lot of settings, basically video or stills.

If you're looking at a regular point and shoot cameras, again I'd be looking for wide angle lens, so 28mm or even 25mm if you can.
Panasonic Lumix, Canon etc.

Cheers


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Panasonoc Lumix have come out in several different price range models now. Quite reasonable value for money.


----------

